

Ask HN: Calculating Destination-based Sales Tax Rates by Zip Code - jeffreyshaw

Have any of you guys experienced a similar headache as what I'm dealing with today...?<p>I'm trying to put together a database such that I can calculate sales/use tax rates for customer orders, based on the destination zip code of the ship-to recipient.<p>I have found services online that maintain these tax rates for each state/county/city and provide the data through a web service look-up tool (for a fee per lookup).  However what I really want is just an excel sheet of every zipcode (or zipcode range) and the associated sales tax for that region.  I'll then code my own tool to look up the associated tax rate.  I don't mind if the data is not 100% accurate or if it's a bit outdated.<p>Anyone have a database like this and willing to help out a fellow startup?
======
18pfsmt
As a small ecommerce player, I can't see why you would even bother doing this
in any state other than the one in which you operate. I don't think Newegg
does this, for example.

BTW, I live in a zipcode with 2 cities that have different sales tax rates.

------
jeffreyshaw
To further clarify, only need data on USA zip codes. Thanks in advance.

